# Ohio supplier...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

TP Tools is located in Canfield, Ohio and is a great source for a variety of tools. They have an extensive offering of compressor parts, fittings, gauges, regulators, water filters, etc.

They also offer a "5 piece Mini Spray Gun Brush kit," which provides a great set of tiny brushes for cleaning your airbrush thoroughly. The cost for the kit is $6.95.

http://www.tptools.com/


----------

